# early 90,s house music



## davii (Aug 31, 2008)

i love all the old shit got loads on vinyl reminds me of bein out of it on my first E......anyone remember the names of any good tunes from that era


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 31, 2008)

Metallica was awesome in the 90s. Soundgarden, Nirvana, Beastie boys, Rage Against the Machine. Tons of bands... Google "top 100 1990s 90s" an it should bring up some results.


----------



## davii (Aug 31, 2008)

i dont think metallica falls into the catagorie of house music


----------



## edux10 (Aug 31, 2008)

hahahahaha


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 31, 2008)

davii said:


> i dont think metallica falls into the catagorie of house music


It's the only type of music I would allow to be played in MY house. LOL

I dunno what to tell you. What type of bands are house?


----------



## davii (Aug 31, 2008)

im talkin about robert armani-circus bells and punchanella-santrancisco things like that


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 31, 2008)

davii said:


> im talkin about robert armani-circus bells and punchanella-santrancisco things like that



Oh... sorry dude I have no clue.


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 31, 2008)

If you look them up on amazon or iTunes the websites might tell you bands that are similar.


----------



## davii (Aug 31, 2008)

thanks for the help grow tech +rep for ya


----------



## dannyking (Sep 7, 2008)

the greatest music ever made, house music,
turn me on turn me out make me scream make me shout,
early 90's eh?
gat decor, joe smooth, altern8, inner city, 808 state, mr fingers, danny tenaglia, frankie knuckles, ce ce peniston, last rythm, alison limerick, a guy called gerald, leftfield, st ettienne, dionne, sunscreem, k - klass, todd terry,

oh theres so many more, if you want to know any more just gimme a pm and ill see what i can do. my personal favorite tune of all time is bedrock - for what you dream of, released in 1994. if your interested in this music i would recommend these:

Hacienda Classics: Various Artists: Music: Amazon.co.uk

Renaissance - the Classics Vol.1: Various Artists: Music: Amazon.co.uk

Amazon.co.uk: Renaissance - the Classics Vol.2: Various Artists: Music

ive got an electronic music collection of over a thousand albums from 1984 to present and these 3 would be in my top 15. its great to find someone whos not a rocker.


----------

